# Merit list for Govt. medical colleges Punjab



## tak (Nov 10, 2011)

Dear Friends

We are still waiting for LHC verdict which was hopefully to be announced in a day or two. It is very disappointing situation due to this delay. Every one is hanging with a rope looking LHC and UHS...... what will happen......
Dear friends please comment to release your frustration and update this thread with any fresh news as soon as you find

Regards,

Talha #happy


----------



## tak (Nov 10, 2011)

hi any update from LHC or UHS .........?


----------



## mubi (Oct 26, 2011)

i saw in news that the case for appointment of uhs head, dr mubashar had been delayed since 8 dec. i dont know what will happen to uhs case as everyday the court delayed the decision to next day.


----------



## tak (Nov 10, 2011)

i think they are hanging hopes of students


----------



## mubi (Oct 26, 2011)

i dont know who give them posts


----------



## tak (Nov 10, 2011)

may be some one wants to spoil this merit procedure


----------



## mubi (Oct 26, 2011)

merit criteria cant be changed now. they are just delaying the decision for no reasons.


----------



## tak (Nov 10, 2011)

after finalizing arguments of both sides there is no reason to delay


----------



## mubi (Oct 26, 2011)

uhs is facing management problems


----------



## tak (Nov 10, 2011)

any update ? LHC is silent why ?


----------



## mubi (Oct 26, 2011)

in jhang news it was written that 40 50 criteria remained for merit. only list is delaying


----------



## mubi (Oct 26, 2011)

but again nothing iz cofirmed


----------



## tak (Nov 10, 2011)

merit list is uploaded on UHS web


----------



## mubi (Oct 26, 2011)

where you get admission


----------



## JINNAH BOOKS (Nov 15, 2011)

JINNAH SONS,

MEDICAL BOOKS SHOP. Opp.FATIMA JINNAH MEDICAL & DENTAL COLLEGE LAHORE.
ALL KIND OF MEDICAL BOOKS CDS AND DVDS AVAILABLE IN JINNAH SONS
WE ALSO DELIVER BOOKS AT YOUR DOOR STEP JUST A CALL AWAY.
PHONE #
0345-2562887
0321-2066562


----------



## Justina12 (Aug 8, 2010)

@ Jinnah sons- How much does it cost (total cost) for the books for 1st year in fatimah medical college?


----------



## tak (Nov 10, 2011)

Gujranwala, Sialkot, D I Khan and Sahiwal medical colleges merit selection list is not uploaded by UHS. I preferred Sahiwal. Please update if any ...... UHS asked after few days.....???


----------



## JINNAH BOOKS (Nov 15, 2011)

sir.

for information plz call me at 0345-2562887

thanks


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

*Provisional selection list of the remaining four Medical Colleges of the Punjab for the session 2011-2012 subject to formal approval by PMD:

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..
*


----------

